# Air Cap 2 dust mask



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

In another thread (http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=169638&postcount=39), the Air Cap 2 dust mask was mentioned. I called JEDDS and Global, but neither carry it. Does anyone know of a place in the US to order this item? Alternately, has anyone stateside ordered something from England? Thanks!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

You could try and track down the aircap here or purchase from there. You can 
also go to a professional paint store and get a half-face or full face respirator and wear a cap. They also usually sell paper coveralls that can be re-used and
thrown away when --good and ready.  
I have bought things from different countries, mainly books. The wait time is something to think about if you want it now.

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks. I think expediency wins out.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

The regular respirators have an 'exhaust' valve underneath by the chin. A good way to check the fit is gently to place your hand over this 'valve' and exhale.
You shouldn't feel any air escaping on the sides or top when this is done.  

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

feralpigeon said:


> ...A good way to check the fit...
> fp


Good to know. Sure beats my technique - if I'm coughing, it's probably not a good fit.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi TerriB,

I feel like I'm going to die everytime I test my respirator, but it is extremely important to know there isn't any air getting in other then thru the filters.
I cover both sides where the filters are completely and if I can't inhale I know it is sealed.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Since the lung damage is cumulative, I can understand how important this is. Thanks, Treesa!


----------

